# Car news.... Arrrgh!



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Just thought I'd give you guys an update on my classic car that I imported from RSA.

Having shipped it half way around the world, gone to no end of paperwork and imported it into Portugal tax free, I took it to my local garage so they could prepare it for the IPO/MOT inspection prior to matriculation.

It didn't need much work except for brake adjustment etc but all my tools are in storage so I had no choice but to pay someone else to do it for me.

As they were backing it out of the workshops, some damn idiot came roaring around the corner and clipped my Jeep...... Damage isn't that much because they only hit the tow bar and bumper stops etc but it is enough to have to be done through the insurance company....... so now my baby sits and waits for some paper pusher to authorise repairs and I can't get on with the matriculation.

I'm spitting feathers about it! 

Any and all sympathetic comments will be gratefully received!


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Welcome to the crazy world of Portuguese driving. Seriously, look at almost every car here and they have a ding. I just bought a newer car and the nightmare I had finding one in good condition was terrifying. The sellers all had the same attitude, one even said to me, "if you want a new car, buy a new car."
His car had a scratch on every panel and just for good measure had been "keyed" all along one side.


----------



## robc (Jul 17, 2008)

this really cheers me up as I consider the importation of a Porsche Cayenne and a Lexus RX350. 

I may suspend tyres round the bodywork 

Seriously, I am sorry to hear that travelling, I wish you a speedy resolution.

Rob


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

I don't regret bringing the car over because it's value here is immense compared to in RSA (E25K-30K compared to about E3K because of the silly RSA laws)....... but have to say even if I were allowed to sell the car, I wouldn't..... but the delay in waiting for an insurance assessor to get his arse into gear bugs the hell out of me.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Upsetting, when we had a similar situation car & me taken to authorized repairers within 48 hrs, hire car supplied car ready within 7 days, picked up car and returned hire car, maybe a call?


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

I'm not bothered about a car because I have another one and I don't like to use the Jeep as a daily driver anyway..... esp at 5 kms per litre.... but I'm very unhappy about having to wait when I want to get the inspection for matriculation done.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Just make certain wait doesn't affect matriculation, there generally very particular about timing and dates and an assessor keeping you waiting wouldn't be seen as a valid excuse.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Being a bit thick here but where and what is RSA?


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Republic of South Africa


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Yup..... Republic of South Africa.


----------

